# Temco 210 fan housing assembly



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

*Temco 210 fan housing assembly for sale*

I have a barely used fan housing. It is a complete aftermarket one... Asking 2500.00 can email or text pics.. Located in western mass


----------

